# SE-R wheels for SALE



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

selling my set of SE-R wheels with bridgestone potenza tires, rubber has about 8k miles. Email for photo. Asking $1200 plus shipping or if local you are welcome to pick them up. 

[email protected]


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

Willing to drop my price to $1000


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

Would you be willing to ship to Canada N1E 2Z6?

John


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

liljohnny said:


> Would you be willing to ship to Canada N1E 2Z6?
> 
> John


Sure John, drop me an email and we can work out the details
[email protected]


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

I can't tell from the pictures...are these 17 or 18"? 

John


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

Wheels are 18 x 8 and tires are 225/45/18


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

wheels have been sold, but thanx for looking.


----------

